#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco X Mikrotik

## KukaNet

Bom dia estou começando e gostaria de um opinião de vcs. Moro no interior da bahia (sudoeste). Aki na região a OI só oferece 1mb Adsl seria interessante adquirir um bom roteador cisco para configurar um load balance de 4 links ou uma rb 750 resolveria o meu problema? Quero atender em média 20 clientes nua velocidade de 100k/320K.

----------


## offzinho

RB750GL pra balance ja serviria. tenho uma aqui em funcionamento não para balance mais para controlar uma pequena firma aqui da cidade (Porem ja utilizei uma em balance). e olha quanto ela bate em tcp.

Agora para gerenciar os Clientes se for apenas 20 mesmo vai com outra RB750GL. ja tive 25 clientes pppoe conectado em uma com planos de *Down:* 300k *Up:* 100k e *Down:* 512k *Up:* 200k, e funcionova que era uma beleza.

BrazilFW ate que e bom, utilizei ele por 2 anos. Porem com RB o gasto vem a ser menor.
BrazilFW so iria ter a vantagem do squid. Porem você pode comprar depois no ML um servidor usado que você acha ate por 500,00 com 4GB RAM, 2x Xeon 3.0 e com HD sata, Ai so instalar um Linux+Squid nele ou ate mesmo o BFW apenas para o cache, que supriria de boa os 20 clientes.

----------


## marcioelias

Adquira um link de pelo menos 30M dedicado com BGP e use Cisco, abaixo disso qualquer coisa resolve. Agora se me disserem que por isso cisco é melhor que MK, bom ai vou ter que voltar ao primário e estudar tudo novamente.

----------


## misterbogus

como o mano #marcioelias falou,
cisco só vale a pena se for de banda dedicada, cois de 30mb para cima, senão vc vai comprar uma pickup para transportar 2 pessoas somente.
load balance de 4 dedicados. se quer coisa rápida e fácil, pega uma máquina velha, boa placa mãe e usa o bfw mesmo. 

comentário sobre isso
"Cisco nao é recomendado para load balance(nao há nenhuma linha deles corporativa ou para o segmento de datacenters/provedores com load balance de links adsl), mikrotik é ..................>>>mikrotik................"""

Vc pode usar load balance em cisco sim. a única diferença é que os fominhas de tutoriais prontos do mikrotik ou scripts prontos não sabem fazer o mesmo no cisco. Vc pode fazer load balance em qualquer aparelho, que possa te dar mais de uma interface/slot independente do link. 

Mikrotik é mikrotik até vc querer atualizar para outra versão. ai verá que mikrotik só da as merdas que tem no mikrotik. (fan boy é um saco)

----------


## marcioelias

@*Arthur Bernardes* e @*misterbogus*. Concordo em partes com ambos. Mais não levemos para o lado pessoal. RouterOS está para redes como Delphi está para programação (e olha que eu programo em Delphi). O problema de uma ferramenta ser muito usada, e pior que isso, muito usada por muitas pessoas (sem referencia direta a ninguém) sem experiências no assunto que acabam usando por muito fácil e ter muitos tutoriais que "ensinam" tudo pronto e que nem sempre é o que deveria ser para o cenário em questão é o motivo dessa "prostituição" dos produtos.

Digo isso por que Cisco por exemplo é muito difícil ouvir falar de "acidentes técnicos" quando comparado a RouterOS. Uma parte disso se deve ao fato que só o nome assusta e o meliante acaba nem tendo coragem de mexer (quando tem acesso) a um equipamento Cisco.

No mais é claro que existem muito mais bugs para RouterOS do que para Cisco (embora este último como qualquer sistema computacional não seja totalmente livre de falhas).

Enfim torcidas a parte, eu uso aquilo que julgo sob minha humilde perspectiva melhor dentro de cada cenário. Antes de usar um RouterOS em BGP por exemplo, usaria 10 EdgeRouter da Ubiquiti, digo isso por que tenho rodando tão estável quanto Cisco (tenho ambos na rede).

Agora sobre o comentário citado pelo @*misterbogus*, sim, ele foi o motivo do meu post em resposta (embora não tenha citado diretamente). Um dos motivo pelo qual não o fiz é por que já está errado em sua essência, ou alguém já viu um Datacenter fazendo uso de links ADSL em Load Balance? ISP até um determinado momento pode usar esse tipo de recurso, mais chega um ponto que vc vê que para ser realmente um ISP é preciso mais que somente distribuir um produto já totalmente limitado e o uso de links dedicados se torna eminente.

----------


## marcioelias

Só para completar, meu Cisco atual (7206 VXR NPE-G1) vai "falecer" com seu uptime de mais de 2 anos, para a troca da controladora por uma NPE-G2! Dificil encontrar qualquer hardware com essa estabilidade.

Meu ER 8-PRO está a mais ou menos 80 dias up and running, mais isso por que antes ele não existia, desde que coloquei pra rodar tmb nem lembro que o mesmo está no rack, tenho até que olhar de vez enquanto pra ter certeza que ainda está lá. rsrsrs

----------


## marcioelias

FreeBSD é um caso de amor a parte. Eita sisteminha porreta de bão sô!!!!

----------


## marcioelias

> Esse é viu, pensa em um sistema que já salvou minha vida varias vezes. Ele que uso atualmente na minha limitaçao de banda, e até agora tá lindo demais. Só trocaria ele por..... ah enfim: loira, olhos azuis, sorriso encantador....o básico....


Desde que essa loira ficasse longe da minha rede, afinal, é loira. kkkkkkkkkk (sem preconceitos!!!)

----------


## jodrix

> Venha cá, tem nego que faz cagada em Cisco, MikroTik, VyOS, Juniper até no ** e é fácil/legal/gostoso/tesão culpar o sistema né?
> 
> Não sou fanboy, só que assumo minhas burrices e não culpo o sistema, claro que todo sistema tem suas limitações.


Parabéns Arthur, estrelinha para vc, uma das coisas mais difíceis nesta vida e reconhecer nossos próprios erros, muito mais fácil culpar o sistema e o "sistema".

----------


## Umesh

hoje em dia o pessoal está adquirindo preferindo os switches Huawei pelos preços acessíveis. Existem diversos modelos para podr atendê-lo:

----------

